# Crown



## sdkid

Not a big liquor drinker but recently discovered Crown Apple.

How do you like to mix your Crown?


----------



## HalfSmoked

Mix it you kidding straight up man.

Warren


----------



## cooker613

sdkid said:


> Not a big liquor drinker but recently discovered Crown Apple.
> 
> How do you like to mix your Crown?



Like my grandfather (the man who taught me to drink whisky) said, “ if it’s good enough to drink, why mix it at all? If it’s not good enough to drink straight, why drink it at all?” :)


----------



## HalfSmoked

sdkid Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jeff Wright

I am with the above...on the rocks only!  Not a fan of the apple, though.  Enjoy it.


----------



## HalfSmoked

I'm with you Jeff don't care much for the flavored kinds.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw

HalfSmoked said:


> Mix it you kidding straight up man.
> 
> Warren


No reason to dirty a glass either


----------



## HalfSmoked

I drink mine from a mason jar.  

Warren


----------



## chopsaw

Had a buddy that would open a bottle , and toss the cap over his shoulder . Then say " won't be needing that anymore "


----------



## sdkid

The apple is the only one I've ever tried. Was at a dart tournament over the weekend and the girls were giving samples of Crown Apple and cranberry. Was pretty good. 
I'll have to stop and get a couple small bottles and try them out. Reg and apple....


----------



## zwiller

chopsaw said:


> No reason to dirty a glass either


LOL!!!  

I am a straight up guy but will admit that I've had a hot toddy or 2 with Crown Apple that was killer for a cold high school football game.  Best served in a Starbucks travel cup (to keep warm)


----------



## flatbroke

I tried a bottle of apple crown and I didn't find it to be a sipping whiskey.


----------



## banderson7474

Unless you are buying crown black or better, I would consider it mixing worthy.  I'm not a big crown drinker but I always had coke with it. 

These days if I mix whiskey, I mix it with sprite or ginger ale.  Although, if it's high end whiskey, I won't mix anything with it.  About the best whiskey I will mix with is bullet.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I Bartender and Bounced when I was young and full of PI$$ and Vinegar. I tried a large variety of Whiskeys, some Great some Paint Remover. My favorite...JAMESON....JJ


----------



## 73saint

On da rocks.  Nothing else.


----------



## crazymoon

SDK, I know a couple who mix  Crown apple with cranberry juice on ice. I find the stuff repulsive BUT love Crown(regular) on the rocks. Mix is for rotgut to hide the taste ! :)


----------



## GATOR240

Straight up.


----------



## noboundaries

I'm not a fan of any of the flavored liquors. My favorite Irish whiskey at the moment is Kilbeggan with one rock.

I keep cheap stuff on hand to use in BBQ sauce. Every once in a while I get in the mood for a mixed drink. Out comes the cheap whisk(e)y, scotch, bourbon, or brandy to mix with Canada Dry ginger ale and a lime squeeze.


----------



## mosparky

Cheaper whiskey, I'll use for a highball or boiler makers, but a quality priced Whiskey like Crown it's straight up or on the rocks.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey guys Thanks for the likes they are greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## gburg tyrell

Straight! But I also mix it with mt dew. It’s a apple juice that will F you up if you aren’t careful!


----------



## MNholla

I know someone who mixes it with cranberry juice


----------



## zwiller

Not sure if any of you are aware but there is Peach Crown and it is a big deal.  The demand was far greater than supply and people that have it are selling it for crazy money right now as it is out of stock everywhere with no idea when more will be available.   LOL


----------



## radioguy

Crown apple is good.  Try it with apple juice and a bit of cinnamon.  We like that warm in a mug each fall.


----------



## lumpy

If you can get it, try the Crown Royal Honey.


----------



## Hawging It

chopsaw said:


> Had a buddy that would open a bottle , and toss the cap over his shoulder . Then say " won't be needing that anymore "


Is he still living?


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hawging It you had to bring back some bad memories of the old days. I think I may still have a hangover from then. Wow those were some bad days.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw

Hawging It said:


> Is he still living?


Yup still kickin . Not sure about the guy that used to put Budweiser on his cheerios instead of milk . Haven't seen him in awhile .


----------



## HalfSmoked

No worst then were fried scrapple in beer on an open fire. Scrapple wanted to stick soooo.

 Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hawging It Thanks for the like it is appricated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Sawashbuckler BBQ Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Barry2

I keep seeing folks saying, "straight up," but I assume they mean "straight," or "neat." "Straight up" means that the whisky was _stirred or shaken with ice_, and then poured neat.  

Yes, I bumped a year old thread for pedantry!


----------



## bigfurmn

I'm a Crown fan. From regular to XR red I've tried them all. For Crown Apple find a gentleman between the ages of 19-24 and ask them how they drink it. Probably in a shot mixed with redbull and something but they would know.


----------



## HalfSmoked

big t bbq Thanks for the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## QuyDaddi

I mix it with cranberry or sometimes apple cranberry. I drink my drinks quickly so mixing helps dilute it a bit.


----------

